# Logo Me by Ezekeel



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...29-app-logo-me/

I can't believe no one's posted this yet. There was an entire thread dedicated to changing the boot logo, and I don't think it got very far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...29-app-logo-me/
> 
> I can't believe no one's posted this yet. There was an entire thread dedicated to changing the boot logo, and I don't think it got very far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27229-app-logo-me/

In the Applications section. Since it's an application


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

He made a dedicated thread for it. It's ok.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally! Gnex users were really wanting this!


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Link to a nice image re-sizer ---> http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Nice. Want some Unicorns.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Nice. Want some Unicorns.


Do aokp users really keep that unicorn boot animation and stuff on their devices? What do you tell the homeboys when they see your phone booting up, LOL.

" NA Bro, its not even like that I swear, I flashed a new ROM last night, didnt even know that was there, gonna change that shit as soon as I get home! "

Luckily for me, and many other Slim ROM comes with a minimal Boot Animation and has no pink unicorn images anywhere in the ROM, did I mention its _FASTER _than aokp too!


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

cordell said:


> Do aokp users really keep that unicorn boot animation and stuff on their devices? What do you tell the homeboys when they see your phone booting up, LOL.
> 
> " NA Bro, its not even like that I swear, I flashed a new ROM last night, didnt even know that was there, gonna change that shit as soon as I get home! "
> 
> Luckily for me, and many other Slim ROM comes with a minimal Boot Animation and has no pink unicorn images anywhere in the ROM, did I mention its _FASTER _than aokp too!


New bootanimation looks way better than the old pinky unicorn. So I can life with it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Page 4 has what I'm using.
Cool beans fo' sho'.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

cordell said:


> did I mention its _FASTER _than aokp too!


You measured this how?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I coulda sworn.. anyways. Yeah bootlogos!

Where's my DX Froyo "M"?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> You measured this how?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


With Marvin Martian's space modulator.









Don't feed the AOKP trolls


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> With Marvin Martian's space modulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't we all just get along? lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a cool idea, but why is there not a way to do it manually yet? Nothing against the dev but I'm sure why I'd pay $3 for this when I was able to do it myself on my Thunderbolt and other HTC phones.. is there not a method for the Nexus yet?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> This is a cool idea, but why is there not a way to do it manually yet? Nothing against the dev but I'm sure why I'd pay $3 for this when I was able to do it myself on my Thunderbolt and other HTC phones.. is there not a method for the Nexus yet?


It has to be written to the bootloader.
Previous attempts of writing the bootloader and the fastboot flashing resulted in the phone refusing to accept the flash.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Can't we all just get along? lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Whew, that's the question... For a price.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> It has to be written to the bootloader.
> Previous attempts of writing the bootloader and the fastboot flashing resulted in the phone refusing to accept the flash.


But again, why do we need an app to do it for us?

Not trolling, but just asking


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> But again, why do we need an app to do it for us?
> 
> Not trolling, but just asking


I'm sure if you asked Ezekeel nicely, he'll tell you how to do it yourself. But again not all "users" have time or enough knowledge to do it themselves, considering that they can accomplish the same results with a push of a button.....
And about the 3$, its to support the dev. and to pay him for the time and effort he put in making this app.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

cordell said:


> Do aokp users really keep that unicorn boot animation and stuff on their devices? What do you tell the homeboys when they see your phone booting up, LOL.
> 
> " NA Bro, its not even like that I swear, I flashed a new ROM last night, didnt even know that was there, gonna change that shit as soon as I get home! "
> 
> Luckily for me, and many other Slim ROM comes with a minimal Boot Animation and has no pink unicorn images anywhere in the ROM, did I mention its _FASTER _than aokp too!


I tell the "homeboys" to keep hating. If you're afraid of judgement over something so silly you have problems. I think it's a hilarious addition and I'll probably keep it no matter what rom I'm running.

#Swag #Yolo
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> But again, why do we need an app to do it for us?
> 
> Not trolling, but just asking


Ok then, do it yourself.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> #Swag #Yolo


#Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the ignorance I receive around here. I was never complaining. It was a question.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cordell said:


> I tell the "homeboys" to keep hating. If you're afraid of judgement over something so silly you have problems. I think it's a hilarious addition and I'll probably keep it no matter what rom I'm running.
> 
> #Swag #Yolo
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


"swag" and "yolo" completely ruin the validity of your argument. Though I made the same point as you, I want to argue just because of that.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just downloaded it and tested... everything good so far. Thanks!


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yes, I do keep the unicorn boot animation. I don't really reboot my phone anyway so I never see it. And I don't care what other people think of my boot animation.
> 
> "swag" and "yolo" completely ruin the validity of your argument. Though I made the same point as you, I want to argue just because of that.


It was added ironically... lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irtehun (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are some aokp logos I made up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Red Google


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Took a picture of my naughty.
No need to resize...so that's a plus.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

cordell said:


> Do aokp users really keep that unicorn boot animation and stuff on their devices? What do you tell the homeboys when they see your phone booting up, LOL.
> 
> " NA Bro, its not even like that I swear, I flashed a new ROM last night, didnt even know that was there, gonna change that shit as soon as I get home! "
> 
> Luckily for me, and many other Slim ROM comes with a minimal Boot Animation and has no pink unicorn images anywhere in the ROM, did I mention its _FASTER _than aokp too!


You guys do realize that you can turn the unicorn boot animation off, don't you?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> You guys do realize that you can turn the unicorn boot animation off, don't you?


He is right. Aokp has setting to disable boot animation or you can add this line to build.prop. 
debug.sf.nobootanimation=1


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the ignorance I receive around here. I was never complaining. It was a question.


Lol I was thinking the same thing...it's amazing how people get blasted for asking questions...I thought that's what a forum was









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

Use it as lock image replacement 

ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Start posting your stuff people! I lack creativity

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

thejron said:


> Start posting your stuff people! I lack creativity
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


x2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Logo:








Lock logo:








I haz no sig


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the idea but I just don't see myself rebooting my phone every other minute just to see that for a few seconds then yea... 3 bucks I know I know I buy apps to support devs work bought his kernel app and i was hoping he would add an option there for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Boot logo









Lock icon









Liquid is where I stay........


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

My boot logo and lock symbol


----------

